
Cryptocurrency startup Ripple funds all teacher requests on DonorsChoose.org - pkaye
https://www.donorschoose.org/
======
tedmiston
This is huge... They funded every single project on DonorsChoose.

My mom is a kindergarten teacher who got several tech projects in her
classroom, like iPads for the kids, funded via this.

Ripple gave these teachers far more funding for their classroom than they get
through their school district per year. Just something to think about...

